# بخصوص الرسومات التنفيذية shop drawing



## ايهاب عيادة (7 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخوة الكرام

بخصوص الرسومات التنفيذية او shop Drawing او رسومات الورشة كما يطلق عليها بعض الاخوة المهندسين
وحقيقة فان كثير من المهندسين ليس لة خبرة بهذا الوضوع
واحب ان احيط علم الاخوة بان الرسومات التنفيذية ليست هى الرسومات الاصلية للمشروع
ولكنها رسومات تفصيلية اخرى تقوم باعدادها الشركة المنفذة للمشروع بمعرفتها اوبمعرفة احد المكاتب الهندسية
والرسومات التنفيذية يجب اعدادها لمعظم البنود بالمشروع فعلى سبيل المثال
1- الرسومات التنفيذية الخاصة بتفاصيل التسليح للعناصر الانشائية المختلفة
2- تفاصيل الاعمال الصحية ( فرش كامل للحمامات والمطابخ مع مواسير التغذية والصرف ووضع مقاسات للاجهزة الصحية وتوزيعها داخل الاحمامات )
3- تفاصيل اعمال النجارة ( ابواب وشبابيك ) وتشمل عمل رسومات دقيقة لكل نموذج من نماذج الابواب والشبابيك مع ايضاح جميع التفصيل وقطاعات الخشب المستخدم و نوعيتة .......الخ )

وماذكرتة سابقا ينطبق على باقى بنود المشروع
ونظرا لاهمية اعدادها مع وجود مهندسين متخصصين بالشركات لاعداد هذة الرسومات
ونظرا لحاجة جميع الاخوة الى مثل هذة الرسومات
لذا اقترح على الاخوة الكرام ممن يملكون الخبرة فى هذا المجال رفع ماقاموا باعدادة من رسومات تنفيذية لتكوين مكتبة يستفيد منها جميع الاخوة
مع خالص شكرى


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ان شاء الله جارى رفع ملقات خاصة بالshop drawing قريبا


----------



## من الامارات (10 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم الموضوع فعلا مهم كثيييييير والمهندس اللي يشتغل shop drwaing لازم يكون فهمان ويعرف ادق التفاصيل ياريت يكون في توسع للموضوع وشرح اكثرر علييييه والف شكر لحضرتك


----------



## ايمن حسين (22 ديسمبر 2008)

شاركو معنا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## rwmam (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ايهاب عيادة قال:


> الاخوة الكرام
> 
> بخصوص الرسومات التنفيذية او Shop Drawing او رسومات الورشة كما يطلق عليها بعض الاخوة المهندسين
> وحقيقة فان كثير من المهندسين ليس لة خبرة بهذا الوضوع
> ...


 
الاخ ايهاب سبق ان تم رفع ملف عن حديد التسليح من قبل الاستاذ حسان2 مشكورا وهذا هو في المرفق


----------



## Ahmed_abohashish (23 ديسمبر 2008)

اغلب المشروعات تكون رسومتها بالنسبة لترتيب الزمنى :
1- لوحات دراسة المشروع (وهى عامة جدا) يقدمها المالك (او مهندسه)
2- لوحات العقد ) ويقدمها الاستشارىissued for construction)
3- لوحات تنفيذية ويقدمها المقاول او استشاريه 
4- لوحات الفعلية ( As built drawing)


----------



## Al-Maher (23 ديسمبر 2008)

أشكركم جزيل الشكر وأدعو الله لكم بدوام التوفيق


----------



## خالد قدورة (26 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع مهم واتمنى ان يتسع النقاش


----------



## أشرف حمدان (30 يونيو 2009)

هل يوجد برنامج يسمى shop drawing وما الفرق بينه وبين الاوتوكاد


----------



## anass81 (30 يونيو 2009)

أشرف حمدان قال:


> هل يوجد برنامج يسمى shop drawing وما الفرق بينه وبين الاوتوكاد



السلام عليكم

لا يوجد برنامج اسمه shop drawing وإنما هي رسومات يتم رسمها باستخدام الاوتوكاد بحيث توضح كيفية تنفيذ المخططات , والمشاركة الأولى توضح أكثر


----------



## googita (30 يونيو 2009)

الshop drawing هي تفاصيل الحديد التي يتم تنفيذها في الموقع و يتم عملها في المكاتب


----------



## hend abdallh (4 سبتمبر 2009)

هذا المضوع شيق ويجب التوسع فيه بالنسبة للمهندسين


----------



## khaled_sh2007 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

توضيح اكثر للزملاء بخصوص shop drawing و هى رسومات تفصيلية لكل جزء من المشروع فى لوحة بمقياس رسم اكبر و تفاصيل اكثر و لكن هذا لايتم الا للمشروعات الكبرى و ذلك لتكلفتها لان احيانا مكاتب استشارية متخصصة و محترمة تقوم بها فمثلا لوحة مثل السقف و تسليحة يخرج منها ربما اكثر من 4-5 لوحات تفصيلية مثل كل نموذج كمرة يتم تسليحها تفصليا و تفريد حديدها بجانبها و هكذا و قيس عل ذلك كل نموذج قاعدة مختلف ..الخ و كذلك المعمارى و الصحى و الكهرباء اما لوحات As built فهى لوحات او تعديلات يتم توقيعها على اللوحات الاصلية مثلا فى حالة ترحيل الخوازيق فى القواعد او لو تم اى تعديل فى العمل عن اللوحات او اذا تم تغيير مسار اى وصلات او مواسير الخ و ذلك حتى تكون مرجع مستقبلا لمعرفة ما تم عملة فى الموقع فعليا ...ارجوا ان يكون هذا التوضيح البسيط قد قرب الصورة للزملاء الذين لم يصادفهم هذا العمل لانة غالبا يتم كما قلت من قبل للمشروعات الضحمة و الشركات الاجنبية ...


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

يمكنك استخدام برنامج tekla للحصول علي لوح shop drawing في الخرسانة او المنشأت المعدنية


----------



## أبو الجنادين (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جزاكم الله خير


----------



## menna walid (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (28 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ع الملعومات عن shop drawing


----------



## جلال الله (29 نوفمبر 2009)

shop drawing فعلا يحتاج لمهندس قادر على قراءة ال basic file وخاصة اذا كان المشروع ضخم - اضافة الى انه يجب عليه المقارنة مع تصميمات الاختصاصات الاخرى لتحديد اي شيء فيه تناقض مثال ابعاد الفتحات ومواقعها ...........


----------



## محمد دهشورى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

اسلام مصطفى محمد قال:


> ان شاء الله جارى رفع ملقات خاصة بالshop drawing قريبا


 جزاك الله كل خير ونحن فى الانتظار ان شاء الله


----------



## sergeo_m (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على افادتكم ويرجى رفع المزيد قريبا


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير ونحن فى الانتظار ان شاء الله*


----------



## A.Bozan (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المشاركات ولكن هل يقوم برنامج tekla  فعلا بال shop drawing​


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmed_shawky (13 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوع رائع فعلا وياريت كل اللى عنه لوح مفيدة 

يحاول يساعد بيها


----------



## mdsayed (13 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع الـ shop drawing موضوع مهم وشيق للغاية واشكر المهندس ايهان عيادة علي طرحه هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## عربي فقط (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شوب دروونج لاعمال الخرسانة تنقسم الى قسمين و لا يجوز الخلط بينهما وهما:
1. رسوم قوالب الخرسانة و تشمل الابعاد و المناسيب و المقاطع التوضيحية
2. رسومات حديد التسليح و لا تؤشر عليها الابعاد الا نادرا و تحتوي كافة التغاصبل
الغرض الرئيسي من هذه الرسومات هو جعل المنشأ بسيطا و واضحا قدر الامكان بحيث يمكن فهمه و تنفيذه من قبل رئيس العمال (الفورمن) و كذلك من قبل عمال النجارة و الحدادة


----------



## egcivil_eng (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوع مهم جدا خاصة بالمشاريع الكبري 
الاخ / اسلام اين الرسومات التي وعدتم بها نحن بالانتظار


----------



## engnoha (7 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
اتمنى رفع ملفات النجارة وان شاء الله اشارك معاكم وهرفع باذن الله wall sections للcurtain wall قريبا


----------



## hassanaki (8 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kiba-z (24 أبريل 2010)

اريد المساعده في اخراج مشروعي تنفيذيا هل يوجد احد هنا لمساعدتي
انا طالب فني عماره ومطلوب مننا اننا نعمل عماره سكنيه وتكون البلانات تنفيذيه
ارجو المساعده


----------



## kiba-z (24 أبريل 2010)

هذا ايميلي 
[email protected]


----------



## sadheart (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
فعلاً الموضوع ده مهم جداً ولا يوجد الكثير من المهندسين العاملين به والشغل ده بيتعمل عادى على الاوتوكاد وكمان المفروض بيترسم فيه التخانات للحوائط وتوزيع السيرامك الخاص بالارضيات ويبقى فيه الكثير من Section


----------



## SALAH MONIR (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 

بألاشارة الى الموضوع اعلاة والخاص برسومات الورشة (shop drawing) وبالرجوع الى خبرتى المتوضعة كمدير للمكتب الفنى لاحدى شركات المقاولات الكبيرة فى المملكة العربية السعودية . احيط سعادتكم علماً ان رسومات الورشة هى اسقاط لرسومات العقد 0( tender drawing) حيث نقوم بعمل رسومات الورشة لكل عناصر المشروع من الاوتاد - الاساسات - ................................. وكذلك القطاعات العرضية للطرق والمقاطع الطولية واحداثيات القواعد للجسور والعبارات وتحديد c.l لاعمال الطرق وبعد نقدمه خطوة خطوة للاستشارى للاعتماد ونعطى نسخة للمهندس التنفيذى فى الموقع . وبناءً على رسومات الورشة تلك نبدء فى حصر كميات المشروع (حديد - خرسانة - ترابية - اسفلت -000000000 الخ


----------



## halim82 (25 أبريل 2010)

موضوع بالفعل هام


----------



## ss_online1 (25 أبريل 2010)

************جزاكم الله خير الجزاء **************
اخوكم م سامح سمير 
دمياط الجديدة - مصر 
المنصورة 2002


----------



## محمد دهشورى (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله كل خير 
موضوع مهم فعلا


----------



## ma2a (14 يونيو 2010)

اللهم بارك فيك


----------



## eng_rehab (14 يونيو 2010)

جلال الله قال:


> shop drawing فعلا يحتاج لمهندس قادر على قراءة ال basic file وخاصة اذا كان المشروع ضخم - اضافة الى انه يجب عليه المقارنة مع تصميمات الاختصاصات الاخرى لتحديد اي شيء فيه تناقض مثال ابعاد الفتحات ومواقعها ...........



ماهو البيسك فايل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



:77::77::77::77:
شاركونا في هذه الورشه 
ورشة عمل لاعداد الشوب دروينج :77:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t203136.html


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (15 يونيو 2010)

اشكر الاخوة الكرام لتفاعلهم مع الموضوع
وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## عادل الفيصل (15 يونيو 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## م الجراني (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاكمى الله خير --الجميع


----------



## for1066 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

جمييييييييييييييييل وشكرا


----------



## عجب تميم (4 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا وفقكم الله


----------



## أحمد ديفيد (19 مارس 2011)

هال


----------



## ابورنيم (19 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## whitehorse83 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## المنكسر لله (30 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع هام جدا وياريت نتناقش فيه ان شاء الله


----------

